# Best Boots for around $150



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey guys, what do you think the best boot (all mountain/freeride) is for around $150 or less? Thank ya


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

You can definitely get a nice pair of DC's for that. I like that brand. Their comfortable and durable. I dont know what the name of the kind is though. I have heard that burton makes good boots as well, but a lot of people say burtons the devil. When you buy boots its good to buy them in person so you can feel them and such.


----------



## Bubalouie (Mar 6, 2010)

You definately want to check the fit of some of the Salomon boots in the middle of their stiffness range, very comfortable with nice, slip-free lacing system. You might also check out the K2 Transit Boa. Really liked the feel of this boot, and the BOA is nice and easy to tighten.

These are just guidelines for where to start. You should go to the stores and try on as many as you can. The one that is most comfy in the store should treat you well on the mountain. Don't be afraid to spend some extra money on some good footbeds that may work better with your arch position/height.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

+1 for the Salomons. I just bought some Savages for $153 (after tax) that I'm really happy with.


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

Agreed on the BOA system. My boots dont have it and I wish they did. It is really convienent and gives a great fit.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Celsius Cirrus. They are a nice stiff boot that would be good for your type of riding.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm extremely happy with my Vans Andreas Wiig II's...got them for $99 ($250 retail) at EMS. I've seen them for $129 on other sites.


----------



## clou (Mar 1, 2010)

Like others have said, you have to try different boots on as it all comes down to personal preference. I've got a pair of Burton Hails that I'm pleased with and my bro has a pair of Romes (I think they're called libertine?) that he basically fell in love with at the shop. You can get a lot of good boots right now for $150 but if they don't fit right then they're not going to be good for you.


----------



## SeanMcK5 (Mar 22, 2009)

I picked up a pair of Celsius Climates for $139 this afternoon. Solid all mountain boot, stiff but not crazy stiff. Above all else, get in there and try on a bunch of pairs. Expect to spend a while walking around in your shop. It's worth it.


----------



## Marumm (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm happy with my Vans Aura's with dual boa, coming from Burton Hails that I felt were a little too flexy.

But every pair of feet is different. Get in the shop and try them on in person.


----------

